# PreparedStatements, Abfrageoptimierung unter MS Access



## SilentJ (20. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche schon seit geraumer Zeit, meine Abfragen an Microsoft Access per JDBC zu optimieren. Zum einen akzeptiert mein installierter Standard-JDBC-ODBC-Treiber von Sun keine PreparedStatements, sondern meckert über eine ungültige Cursorposition, zum anderen stelle ich mir die Frage, ob einer SELECT-IN-Klausel ein veroderter Kriterienausdruck vorzuziehen ist. Von der Laufzeit messe ich (mit Java) keine Differenz.

Gibt es eigentlich einen anderen JDBC-ODBC-Treiber, der frei verfüg- und verwendbar ist?

Michael


----------



## maki (20. Sep 2007)

Das ist kein richtiger Treiber, sondern eine JDBC-ODBC Bridge, die nur zu Testzwecken verwendet werden sollte.

Schon mal überlegt, eine andere DB herzunehmen?

Wenn Access benötigt wird, würde sich der MS SQL Server empfehlen.


----------



## SilentJ (20. Sep 2007)

@ Maki:

Lass es mich diplomatisch so ausdrücken: Ich habe meinem interessierten sozialen Umfeld argumentativ eine andere Datenbank ans Herz gelegt. Sehr sogar, schätze ich doch z.B. die Zusammenarbeit von MySQL, Hibernate und Co. Von mir aus auch Postgres oder was auch immer. MS SQL Server ist keine Alternative, da nicht im Budget. ;-)

Aber wenn ich jedesmal einen Euro ins Sparschwein würfe, wenn mir jemand eine andere Datenbank als Access ans Herz legt, gäb es diesen Verwendungszwang wohl nicht.

Michael


----------



## tuxedo (20. Sep 2007)

Es gibt doch genug kostenlose Access-Alternativen? Postgres hast du ja schon genannt.


----------



## maki (20. Sep 2007)

Offensichtlich hat SilentJ nicht die Freiheit der Wahl, sondern ist frei von der Wahl der DB...

Ich würde dem Kunden/Projektleiter sagen, dass er mit der Performance leben muss, wenn er auf Access besteht.


----------



## SilentJ (20. Sep 2007)

@maki

Genau so verhält es sich.


----------

